# Blending woods



## sweet chops bbq (Apr 7, 2010)

When mixing woods in a UDS, or anything for that matter; Do you smoke them simultaneously, or seperately? Also, would a small log or split log produce too much smoke for a UDS?


----------



## caveman (Apr 7, 2010)

As I run a charcoal griller, I do use different types of wood "Chunks" to smoke & my preference is to mix them depending on my smoke.  My family's favorite is mesquite, so I start with that for like ribs, brisket or butt.  Then depending on which one I am smoking, I switch to either, pecan, hickory, cherry or white oak.  I don't have any experience with any others yet.  I need to replenish my suppy & pick up some apple for the experience.  Do I burn at the same time?  No.  I wait until one chunk is depleted then move on to the next one.  Normally, I mix towards the end but on my next smoke, I was going to go back & forth, if you will, with two different types to see if there is a difference in the flavor.


----------



## solaryellow (Apr 7, 2010)

Depends on what I am smoking in my UDS. I do mix woods for different things. I cut my logs into chunks.


----------



## stansbbq (Apr 8, 2010)

I haven't yet finished my wood burning UDS,however I am a Stickburner and blend, as you call it ,my woods.
Depending on the  meat I am doing, I start with a wood that will compliment the food I am doing. Then I'll layer another type the next addition of fuel.Then I will sometimes use only one type of wood through-out the cook.
In other words, if I'm doing Chicken, I rather like a Maple smoke flavor the total cook.
When doing Ribs ,my favorite is Cherry...totally!
Pork I start with a good Apple and finish with Hickory or Maple.
Beef is always(IMHO) best with Hickory or when possible,start with Mesquite and go to Maple to mellow the flavor.
As for the size of wood, in my Tejas2040CC, I use 8"Xappox. 3" pieces,starting with a "small-hot" fire to create a good bed of embers.
You could pre-burn chunks to start in a different container(like a chimmney) and add a smallish chunk about 4"X4", when needed.It is a good idea to keep the fuel chunks hot or warmed.
In a UDS, one could place a couple of chunks to the side of the bottom of the drum. This helps in ignition when placed in the fire basket.
Hope this helps and post a pic of your UDS, I have a design that will make stoking a stickburning UDS much easier, and without losing all your heat when opening the lid to re-fuel.
Have fun and,
Smoke Happy:)-
Stan   aka   bbqfans   aka   Old School


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 8, 2010)

I smoke my mixtures at the same time, often mixing hard woods with fruit. It's all on what flavor you're striving for. Good luck my friend.


----------



## taterdavid (Apr 8, 2010)

2 peices of oak and 2 of maple in my uds, i was cooking wings and they are incredible


----------



## meateater (Apr 8, 2010)

I mix woods about 90% of the time. Pork for instance I start out with a chunk of hickory and a couple small pieces of mesquite, once the mesquite is gone I finish with hickory. On chicken I use a mixture of apple, cherry, and maple chips. On beef I usually use only hickory chunks.


----------



## mistabob (Apr 9, 2010)

I like to mix throughout the entire smoking process, not always, but usually.  Like others have said, it works well to mix some of the fruit woods with the classic smoking staples like hickory or mesquite.  I'll put them both in the smoke box at the same time.  I even have some Jack Daniel's wood and Jack Daniel's charcoal I'll throw into the mix at times just for a slightly different taste.  I've done crazy things like smoke a pork butt over a mix of only pecan and maple, with good results, too!  I'm a big fan of experimenting...


----------



## giostormusn (May 6, 2013)

I just started smoking and made a blend of apple wood, cherry wood and jack daniels whisky barrel oak, gonna see how it turns out for flavor tonight.


----------



## sqwib (May 7, 2013)

GOSM - Usually stick to a specific species, unless cold smoking something like Buck Board Bacon, then I might use Hickory for half the cook and maple or cherry the other half.

Stick Burner (Pit) - I burn whatever I have.

When I am using the pit, I go for a small hot fire and try to keep the smoke as minimal as possible .


----------



## dpwct (May 10, 2013)

Any need to soak wood chunks?

Also I cannot get much smoke out of my GOSM propane.  Can the wood be too dry (5 years old)??  any suggestions.  Also having trouble keeping temp below 250


----------

